# National Steelcrafters (Craft Stove) Model 4830



## LowcountryRacer44 (Nov 11, 2018)

The rental were in now has an old craft stove insert. I’m trying to learn a little more in regards to operation and how to burn efficiently as possible. The stove has an air dial on each door as well as a pull out damper or baffle (not sure of proper term). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pics to come once approved. Thanks!


----------



## bholler (Nov 12, 2018)

LowcountryRacer44 said:


> The rental were in now has an old craft stove insert. I’m trying to learn a little more in regards to operation and how to burn efficiently as possible. The stove has an air dial on each door as well as a pull out damper or baffle (not sure of proper term). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pics to come once approved. Thanks!


Is it hooked to a liner?  If not dont use it


----------



## LowcountryRacer44 (Nov 12, 2018)

I don’t think it is. I know the chimney is lined, but all I can see from the bottom is the rectangular opening in the flue. It appears to be wide open leading to that. I know my landlord used it all the time, but it sounds like he would choke everything down to make it last. Meaning damper slid all the way in and maybe a half turn out on each knob. I don’t feel this is the correct way.


----------



## LowcountryRacer44 (Nov 12, 2018)

Front pic



__ LowcountryRacer44
__ Nov 11, 2018


















Air dials



__ LowcountryRacer44
__ Nov 11, 2018


















Baffle



__ LowcountryRacer44
__ Nov 11, 2018


















Data plate



__ LowcountryRacer44
__ Nov 11, 2018


----------



## bholler (Nov 12, 2018)

LowcountryRacer44 said:


> Front pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah without a proper connection to the liner it is unsafe to use.  Your landlord needs to either bring it up to code or disable it


----------



## LowcountryRacer44 (Nov 12, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yeah without a proper connection to the liner it is unsafe to use.  Your landlord needs to either bring it up to code or disable it


Thank you! I was able to pull the insert off the wall slightly and could see the creosote buildup on top and on the floor of the fireplace. I understand why they’re called slammers now. With this old of insert and the way the flue is configured, it would probably take a decent amount of mods to make that connection.


----------



## bholler (Nov 12, 2018)

LowcountryRacer44 said:


> Thank you! I was able to pull the insert off the wall slightly and could see the creosote buildup on top and on the floor of the fireplace. I understand why they’re called slammers now. With this old of insert and the way the flue is configured, it would probably take a decent amount of mods to make that connection.


It can be done but many times the stove isnt worth the investment


----------

